# Looking for Breeders in Indianapolis or surrounding areas



## Ellis1342 (Sep 23, 2014)

So after a lot of research and deliberation I have decided to go with a Standard Poodle rather than a German Shepherd. The major deciding factor is the hair and shedding the GSD does. Up till then it was a tie.

So here is the thing. I can NOT find a good solid breeder in Indiana!! I checked the poodle club directory and none of their listings actually seem to still exist. Anyone have any ideas? I live in indianapolis. 46142 or 46227 and would like to keep the drive to 2 hours or less. I don't drive and have to bug a friend into doing it for me. I am REALLY hesitant to work with a place I have not or can not visit and need the puppy shipped to me. Been there and done that....It did NOT work out.

I am open to a rescue as long as I can test the pup's personality. He or she will become a working dog so I am as about as picky as can be.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Ellis1342. I don't know if I can be of real assistance, since I did not get my poodle from this breeder. However, I very nearly did. Birdpatch Standard Poodles near Bloomington, IN was the name. I had some very nice conversations with the breeder, Tracey. She was helpful, answered questions and seems to really take improving the breed seriously. I was in touch with her twice on two separate occasions over the past two years while I was trying to decide if I was ready for a puppy - and in the end, I put down a deposit.
I didn't get my SPOO from her in the end because I discovered that an excellent breeder much closer to me was expecting a litter. Tracey destroyed the deposit check for me and was very cheerful, friendly and professional about it.

ETA - Although I don't think Tracey does the Volhard testing herself, she seemed to be really open to visits and I have a feeling she would be fine with a prospective owner coming with a friend to do the test herself. Also, she has a large family, lots of other dogs, so the puppies seemed to be really well socialized.

The caveats to this "recommendation" are:

1. I don't actually have a puppy from Birdpatch so cannot vouch personally for her poodles. The pictures online show beautiful dogs - and she does not breed her females too often or too many times in a lifetime. Her retired dams and sires are still family pets.

2. Her beautiful sire has passed the age of ten as of this year and I am not sure if that affects any future puppies of his with AKC registration. It may do. However, this may not be an issue for a future owner who wants a pet/working dog. I have read up on it and a senior sire of sound temperament and health (which Rocco definitely appears to be) can sire healthy puppies into his senior years.

Anyway, that is one lead for you! Good luck!


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

I think that this breeder is within your 2-hour drive radius:
Caralot Poodles - Show Poodle Breeders
Like Ellis1342, I do not have a poodle from this breeder, however, when I was starting my search, her webpage seemed to have everything I was looking for and, like you, she was close to me. I would certainly have pursued acquiring a poodle from her further had I not discovered Parti Poodles. I know you are looking for a solid, but apparently Caralot does have Partis now on their updated webpage. It doesn't hurt to give them a call, if it seems like a breeder that has what you're looking for!


----------



## Harper.the.spoo (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m not sure how close she is to you, but my spoo is from Nana’s Farm Poodles. She is the sweetest pup and her mother (and all of the mothers) live in the home and are registered and sweet. She is in Eaton, OH.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Harper.the.spoo said:


> I’m not sure how close she is to you, but my spoo is from Nana’s Farm Poodles. She is the sweetest pup and her mother (and all of the mothers) live in the home and are registered and sweet. She is in Eaton, OH.


Welcome to Poodle Forum! Looks like you've inadvertently landed on an old thread. The original poster hasn't been back here since 2015.

Feel free to start a new thread introducing yourself and your very sweet sounding spoo.


----------

